# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Resiinan kuvia

## Resiina

Tässä omia kuvia Picasassa
Lähilinjat vuonna 2006
http://picasaweb.google.fi/Resiina.0...eat=directlink

----------


## Resiina

Rautatie aiheisia kuvia vuodelta 2009
*Jokioisten radalla 18.06.2009*
http://picasaweb.google.fi/Resiina.0...ielta28062009#
*Porvoon radalla 25.07.2009*
http://picasaweb.google.fi/Resiina.0...dalta25072009#
*Päijänteen Ympäriajo 12-13.09.2009*
http://picasaweb.google.fi/Resiina.0...ajo1213092009#
*Porhan matkassa Kemi-Kelloselkä-Kemi 19.09.2009*
http://picasaweb.google.fi/Resiina.0...aKemi19092009#

----------


## Compact

http://picasaweb.google.fi/Resiina.0...16272996887650
Tämä kuva se vasta hauska kuva onkin (Kuusankoskella). Siitä kun rajaisi joutosakin sillanpielestä norkoilemasta pois, niin johan olisi oudon näköinen - sami matkalla ajolangattomalla osuudella.

----------


## Resiina

Viikonloppu 10-11.04.2010 meni rattosasti Minkiöllä Ekaksi OLM koulutus ja koe. Sitten seuraavana päivänä talkoo hommia
http://picasaweb.google.fi/Resiina.0...ppu1011042010#

----------


## Resiina

Kuvia Tukholman reissulta 14-16.04.2010
http://picasaweb.google.fi/Resiina.0...ssu1416042010#

----------


## Resiina

SRS:n perinteinen Kevätajelu 25.04.2010 (Ja pikkasen muutakin)
http://picasaweb.google.fi/Resiina.0...10PaivanKuvat#

----------


## Resiina

Kuvia MRY:n syysajelulta 2011
https://picasaweb.google.com/Resiina...eat=directlink

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 2007
http://resiina.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Jokioi...rautatie+2007/
Lähilinjat 2006
http://resiina.kuvat.fi/kuvat/L%E4hilinjat%202006/

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Noi Lähilinjat kuvat on hyviä! Oliko se nyt niin, että puolimatalaa 402 korista tuon mallisilla sivuikkunoilla olisi valmistettu vain 9 kpl? Keskuslinjalla on ollut pari autoa, Savonlinjalla taitanee olla kolme. Koskilinjojen 402 korien sivuikkunat oli korkeita, ja lattia erilainen. Kuljettajan paikka näyttää olevan aika alhaalla käytävä korkeuteen nähden, kai kuljettajan lattia sentään hiukan käytävää korkeammalla on? Onko sinulla sisäkuvia Lähilinjojen (tai muidenkin) autoista. Ilmeisesti talossa oltiin tyytyväisiä Scanian N-sarjan alustaan, vaikka L113 on ollut jo tarjolla.

----------


## Resiina

Kuvia Helsingin raitioteiltä
http://resiina.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Raitiotiet%20Helsinki/

----------


## Resiina

Kuvia entiseltä Lähilinjojen varikolta
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...90784330702865

----------


## Resiina

Kuvia lahnuksen rautatieltä
https://picasaweb.google.com/1054600...eat=directlink

----------


## Resiina

Kuvia museorautatien vuoden 2012 toiminnasta
http://resiina.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Jokioi...rautatie+2012/

----------


## Resiina

Museorautatie 2012 kansioon on lisätty kuvia Juhannusviikonlopulta
http://resiina.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Jokioi...rautatie+2012/

----------


## Resiina

kuvia Oulu-Kelloselkäreissulta 08.12.2012
http://resiina.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Oulu-K...kä+08.12.2012/

----------


## Resiina

Kuvia Jokioisten museorautatieltä 2007-2012
2007
http://resiina.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Jokioi...rautatie+2007/
2008
http://resiina.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Jokioi...rautatie+2008/
2009
http://resiina.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Jokioi...rautatie+2009/
2010
http://resiina.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Jokioi...rautatie+2010/
2011
http://resiina.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Jokioi...rautatie+2011/
2012
http://resiina.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Jokioi...rautatie+2012/

----------


## Resiina

Vapun 2014 kuvia Kovjoelta
http://resiina.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Nykarl...+vappuna+2014/

----------


## Resiina

21-29.03.2016 Kuvia
https://goo.gl/photos/rQKprhoWdfpbYgYX6
01-16,04,2016 Kuvia
https://goo.gl/photos/VH6Ma3rymctxUsT38

----------


## Resiina

Kuvia metroajelulta 24.04.2016
https://goo.gl/photos/XFxonuTNBkQj9nkG8

----------


## Resiina

Huhtikuun 2016 loppupuolen kuvia
16-30.04.2016
https://goo.gl/photos/XEaxZxo5sN8nJxzW8
Kaikkea sekaisin

----------


## Resiina

Toukokuu 2016
https://goo.gl/photos/CJ5XuDvmxgq5yAHd8

----------


## Resiina

Elielinaukio helsingissä suljettu illalla 16.06.2016
Kuvia poikkeusreiteistä
https://goo.gl/photos/JfzG3eRGkUmGiEQP7

----------


## Resiina

Kesäkuun 2016 sekalaisia kuvia
https://goo.gl/photos/ka8uENYiKGneMkgF6

----------


## Resiina

Kuvia heinäkuulta 2916
https://goo.gl/photos/sT4yNNSKACEeP9gQ7

----------


## Resiina

Kuvia elokuulta 2016
https://goo.gl/photos/XDWmhCWuTNVGLnPt8

----------


## Resiina

Syyskuun kuvia 2016
Syyskuun bussikuvia 2016
https://goo.gl/photos/faiFPQjBW5JGg63EA
Syyskuun rautatiekuvia 2016
https://goo.gl/photos/bztTLTCZnfc8fPAF7
Syyskuun sekalaisia kuvia  2016
https://goo.gl/photos/E8cJwucFZJVckp2u7
Saksan reissu syyskuu,2016
https://goo.gl/photos/tZnQjubeLJdHaxzK7
MRY:n syysretki 2016
https://goo.gl/photos/KcwCPnz6o4WDvVYE9

----------


## Resiina

Lokakuun kuvia 2016
Lokakuu 2016 rautatiet
https://goo.gl/photos/9qpCSwgYWumPcBWXA
Lokakuun 2016 sekalaisia kuvia
https://goo.gl/photos/UQDuKR7VXHhuDSAf8
Berliinin reissu lokakuussa 2016
https://goo.gl/photos/1atwfmhuEyh7P7LG8
Berliinin tekniikan museo lokakuussa 2016
https://goo.gl/photos/T6vPVxW2Dtscd6Ei9

----------


## Resiina

Marraskuun kuvia 2016 
Marraskuu 2016 rautatiet 
https://goo.gl/photos/YK5CYhpD6CT2aYvX7
Marraskuu 2016 Bussikuvia
https://goo.gl/photos/gfVf2Vnh8bRVnjEe7

----------


## Resiina

Joulukuun 2016 kuvia
Raideliikennettä joulukuu 2016
https://goo.gl/photos/cv3ETQtivBo68w4c8
Jokioisten museorautatie joulukuussa 2016
https://goo.gl/photos/QfsDHN3LsRYQ5
Bussikuvia joulukuu 2016
https://goo.gl/photos/MBQUFbUNRf9SEHEY8
Sekalaisia kuvia joulukuu 2016
https://goo.gl/photos/UuoGFBkojiFZdZGP7

----------


## Resiina

Tammikuun 2017 kuvia
Rautatiet tammikuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/KoERRiZopmiC9AwPA
Metro ja raitiotiet Helsinki tammikuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/32CRHxGgKRsK5Cd3A
Raitiotiet Tampere tammikuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/obHHgNNLZ1feg3wN8
Linja-autot tammikuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/fqf89PiYHZzmXQjJ7
Muuta tammikuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/nNdph9GRfXLqZr6x5

----------


## Resiina

Helmikuu 2017 kuvia
Raideliikenne helmikuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/FwnPJHad9ZWsvesT9
Linja-autot helmikuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/qrDVgu9tKQYu4ZtK7
Muuta helmikuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/1axVRLXimy7diynq9

----------


## Resiina

Maaliskuun 2017 kuvia
Raideliikenne maaliskuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/Yxkar1jLdsJmQxNW6
Linja-autot maaliskuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/9jXwf1bK7rTvWbTMA
Sekalaisia kuvia maaliskuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/mrH3zTZArmWeEf6a8

----------


## Resiina

Kuvat Huhtikuu 2017
Huhtikuun 2017 rautatiekuvia
https://goo.gl/photos/JLZfEvd2MAKsgBuV9
Helsingin raitiotiet ja Metro huhtikuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/jpjKE6kWwAQsHkVK8
Tampereen raitiotie Huhtikuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/Zney7VfAEShM1Kd66
Linja-autoja Huhtikuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/XL1g9Ev5M8ewALZVA
Sekalaisia kuvia Huhtikuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/d24Y7okq7U2meXa39

----------


## Resiina

Toukokuun kuvia 2017
Rautatiet Toukokuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/CFx3svf5ooPQn5Xv5
Helsingin raitiotiet ja metro. Toukokuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/yUkCW1Mrz8tUCQaC8
Tampereen raitiotiet. Toukokuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/FmtNzyMrDNyzoRgC7
Linja-autoja. Toukokuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/8NCbn7vppLFhmiZf7
Korkeasaari. Toukokuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/pRiVVLrQosQGcUkj6
Sekalaisia kuvia. Toukokuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/6fP6LSpp5yY18ghC7

Kesäkuun kuvia 2017
Rautatiet, Kesäkuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/Bj9NsuXZa8ASYhAG8
Jokioisten museorautatie, Kesäkuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/d38EHhoQaQseQEi7A
Helsingin raitiotiet ja metro. Kesäkuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/1Z76zaVNxTd1CD8n8
Tampereen raitiotiet. Kesäkuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/DtmEegp86jAkwsz66
Linja-autoja. Kesäkuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/CGCX3FuXEEDoyy52A
Sekalaisia kuvia. Kesäkuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/uGbWpcfyqiSbuiis8

----------


## Resiina

Heinäkuun kuvat 2017
Rautatiet  heinäkuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/ziKWpkEe2eD6eLKn8
Rautatiet Jokioisten museorautatie Heinäkuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/zK1e8aWTsrWvtfEPA
Raitiotiet ja metro Heinäkuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/Dwask43Sc3N4P7119
Linja-autot Heinäkuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/PgEKzYtHnLsYjJ9P6
Sekalaista Heinäkuu 2017
https://goo.gl/photos/FbsgWmNUrvCAZ3L5A

----------

